# Blues & rock of St Louis the heartland of afican american soul i explain splendid



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What kind of obscue blues or rock emerged from there non radio friendly, this stuff would ain't play on radio too wild or guitar laden in the red like i like or slow pace blues whit minimalist guitar.

I saluted the folk of st louis achievement, find me something very strange blues ancient rock or jazz, you know my taste by now im deprofundis i like oddity guitar laden music in the red, experimental non mainstream music , im an ardent and serieous audiophile i love music and love slow pace as in snail pace blues and guitar overdriving music, i salute my pal black folks outhere on talk classical, i would like to personnaly honnor the afican american monsieur whom sing in Frederic Renz ensemble for Adémar de Chabbanes cd,im please to see black folks into ancient music whom share same passion for ancient music and other music ecclectic people of taste.. clas act.Your comment are always welcome on my posts.So i salute you all classical , and blue, rock ,jazz affectionados outhere overthere ockay,deprofundis says take care and goodnight.


----------

